# Leaf Issues



## NewGuy (Feb 2, 2006)

1.Soil
2.ThunderHead Soil Used, 7ml Pure Blend Pro "vegi formula" per gallon.
3.MH 250 watt Light
4.Ph 7.0-7.5
5.Growth stage approx 2 weeks
6.Temp 80-85 degrees, Humidity 60-75% 
7.3x3 Foot grow area, with fan.
8.24 Hour light cycle

This is my first grow, and I am seeing that the very outer edges of the leaves are curling up. I have noticed that the ph level is higher then I would like, could this be the cause? And if so would vinegar be a good choice to get it down to the 6.3-6.5 range. I have not watered in 16 days but my h2o meter is still in the high moist range and no signs of "droopyness". Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 2, 2006)

NewGuy said:
			
		

> I have not watered in 16 days .


I'll take it for granted that you're growing inside. What size container is your plant in? 16 days is one hell of a long time to not need water.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 2, 2006)

NewGuy said:
			
		

> Ph 7.0-7.5 I have noticed that the ph level is higher then I would like


Yikes! Owww! Flush the plant with fresh water for a few days until your "ph-up-down" stuff gets to you and then keep that ph right at 6.5

Do a google on "ph up ph down", without the quotes. Bunches of people selling it.


----------



## NewGuy (Feb 2, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> I'll take it for granted that you're growing inside. What size container is your plant in? 16 days is one hell of a long time to not need water.


 
Yes inside, I agree that is long inbetween waterings, but the meter says its wet...not lookin droopy and I dont want to overwater, i guess that is what i'm afraid of. Its a single plant in a 1 foot by 1 foot container. I was thinkin that the soil was soaking up some of the humidity but I have no idea to be honest.


----------



## NewGuy (Feb 2, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Yikes! Owww! Flush the plant with fresh water for a few days until your "ph-up-down" stuff gets to you and then keep that ph right at 6.5
> 
> Do a google on "ph up ph down", without the quotes. Bunches of people selling it.


Can I get this locally? Can I flush with distilled h2o?


----------



## Hick (Feb 2, 2006)

hi ya newguy
 look at a fish/aquarium store or a spa/pool place fo ph adjustment solutions.


> 6.Temp 80-85 degrees, Humidity 60-75%



those are both a li'l high. You might be needing more ventilation, too IMO


----------



## NewGuy (Feb 2, 2006)

Hick said:
			
		

> hi ya newguy
> look at a fish/aquarium store or a spa/pool place fo ph adjustment solutions.
> 
> 
> those are both a li'l high. You might be needing more ventilation, too IMO


 
Thanks for the info, I did locate some ph down here locally via the web. About what humidity % would you recommend? I could raise the light some more and hopefully that will give me 3-5 degrees cooler, if not I might want to try a bigger fan.


----------



## El Diablo Verde (Feb 3, 2006)

I just adjusted my light and angle of my fan and it resulted in a drastic drop in the temp. What type fan is it?


----------



## NewGuy (Feb 3, 2006)

El Diablo Verde said:
			
		

> I just adjusted my light and angle of my fan and it resulted in a drastic drop in the temp. What type fan is it?


 
The fan is just a cheapy one, I bought the PH Down today, ran a test of the water that I have been using....it registered 8.0+, I guess the ph meter that I was using is junk. I just got done putting about 5 gallons of water with a PH of 6.5 through it and we will hope for the best. I will update as soon as I see any difference.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 3, 2006)

NewGuy said:
			
		

> Yes inside, I agree that is long inbetween waterings, but the meter says its wet...not lookin droopy and I dont want to overwater, i guess that is what i'm afraid of. Its a single plant in a 1 foot by 1 foot container. I was thinkin that the soil was soaking up some of the humidity but I have no idea to be honest.


Ok, at two weeks old, the plants aren't using much of anything. You can drop your nutrients back to a half strength mixture and water only enough to wet the area of the plants root ball. It sounds like your nutrients are too strong for this stage of growth.


----------



## NewGuy (Feb 4, 2006)

What do you think...


----------



## NewGuy (Feb 6, 2006)

Anyone? I see the purple start to decrease on the stems, think that I will be ok.


----------



## Hick (Feb 6, 2006)

You 'did' flush it?..give it a few days.


----------



## NewGuy (Feb 6, 2006)

Hick said:
			
		

> You 'did' flush it?..give it a few days.


 
I did run water through it untill it was clear...


----------



## Hick (Feb 6, 2006)

Let it dry out for a few days. Let it recover.


----------



## NewGuy (Feb 6, 2006)

Hick said:
			
		

> Let it dry out for a few days. Let it recover.


 
Will do, thanks.


----------



## NewGuy (Feb 9, 2006)

Hick said:
			
		

> Let it dry out for a few days. Let it recover.


 
It seems like we are still having issues. When I water this time I will add some epsom salt and see if that will help, what do ya think?


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 9, 2006)

NewGuy said:
			
		

> It seems like we are still having issues. When I water this time I will add some epsom salt and see if that will help, what do ya think?


What do you mean when you say "It seems like we are still having issues"? I would just cut back on the nutes and leave it alone. Lots of plants die because someone messes with them too much. Give it only water for a week. No nutes. Tell us what it looks like then.


----------



## NewGuy (Feb 9, 2006)

As far as the leaves turning a "rust" like color, I only gave nutes one time back about 2 weeks into the grow, since then it has only been spring water.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 9, 2006)

NewGuy said:
			
		

> As far as the leaves turning a "rust" like color, I only gave nutes one time back about 2 weeks into the grow, since then it has only been spring water.


Ok man, the nutes that were in the mix when you bought it are probably causing the problem. Most of them put enough nitrogen in them to cause problems with young MJ plants. It may go away as the plants get larger. So far, it doesn't look bad enough to worry about. As long as you don't put any more nutes in there until the plants are at least a foot tall, you should be ok.

Let us know if it gets any worse. Next time, don't use potting soil with nutrients already in it. Use half strength Hydro nutrients in plain soil mixed as:

One part soil
One part perilite
one part vermiculite

With 4 inches of gravel in the bottom and raised so that only the gravel is in any standing water.


----------



## NewGuy (Feb 9, 2006)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> Ok man, the nutes that were in the mix when you bought it are probably causing the problem. Most of them put enough nitrogen in them to cause problems with young MJ plants. It may go away as the plants get larger. So far, it doesn't look bad enough to worry about. As long as you don't put any more nutes in there until the plants are at least a foot tall, you should be ok.
> 
> Let us know if it gets any worse. Next time, don't use potting soil with nutrients already in it. Use half strength Hydro nutrients in plain soil mixed as:
> 
> ...


 
ok thanks, I appreciate your help..


----------



## sicnarf (Feb 10, 2006)

What kind of gravel, like rocks I pick up outside or store bought good stuff?


----------



## Hick (Feb 10, 2006)

> One part soil
> One part perilite
> one part vermiculite



not to critisize, more critique...and add an opinion. 

"1" part soil to "2" parts inert material, sounds really weak _to me_. Perlite/vermic, "I don't believe" will even retain nutrients if available. I have never used "that" light of a mix. Sounds more like a hydro medium "IMHO".
  20-25%(1 part perl/vermic to 3 parts soil) added perlite is plenty of aeriation..IMO


----------



## Mutt (Feb 10, 2006)

sicnarf said:
			
		

> What kind of gravel, like rocks I pick up outside or store bought good stuff?


 
I always used river rocks. Rinsed with real hot hot water.


----------



## NewGuy (Feb 10, 2006)

I went and bought a Oakton PH Pen, Thought I might need something a little more accurate then the ph drops. Currently at a ph level of 7.1


----------



## NewGuy (Feb 10, 2006)

Hick said:
			
		

> not to critisize, more critique...and add an opinion.
> 
> "1" part soil to "2" parts inert material, sounds really weak _to me_. Perlite/vermic, "I don't believe" will even retain nutrients if available. I have never used "that" light of a mix. Sounds more like a hydro medium "IMHO".
> 20-25%(1 part perl/vermic to 3 parts soil) added perlite is plenty of aeriation..IMO


 
If this grow works out, I will defently be mixing my own soil next time...


----------



## NewGuy (Feb 14, 2006)

Here is a update as of this morning...


----------



## Mutt (Feb 14, 2006)

Nice plant. Great to see that from where this thread started. hell yeah.


----------



## NewGuy (Feb 14, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Nice plant. Great to see that from where this thread started. hell yeah.


 
Could not have done it without the forum. I have read the "Growers Handbook" and defently worth the money but does not always give you specifics like I need sometime. I'm not sure what strain I have so how long should I let her veg before I flower? Some just say just wait till she is about 18 inches high or so..


----------



## Mutt (Feb 14, 2006)

bagseed huh. I wait until alternating node or a 1.5 months. which ever comes first.


----------



## NewGuy (Feb 14, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> bagseed huh. I wait until alternating node or a 1.5 months. which ever comes first.


 
From what I was told not a bagseed but I do not know for sure. When might I start to see the alternating nodes? Or what do I need to look for exactly, i'm not sure.


----------



## Mutt (Feb 14, 2006)

Ok, your arms are symetrical. one is the same on the other side. Alternating means one coming out where it is and the other coming out of your rib cage. Same concept as the nodes. This shows signs of maturity.

I have had bagseed (which means unknown strain) not show it, wierd but not show it. So 1.5 months is a good baseline. You can do a month, but I found if it is a female..this can hurt yeild. In My Very Humble Opinion.

I would get others opinion on that statement though.


----------



## NewGuy (Feb 17, 2006)

Well yesterday I gave her some water, and decided to give some nutes. I gave what was the directions on the bottle for a mature veg plant, think it was like 25ml or so per gallon, mixed that up-corrected the ph to 6.5. Today the plan does not look like she wanted the extra nutrients, leaved are curling under some. Going to leave it alone untill next watering and just use some rain water that I collected last night.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 17, 2006)

Hick said:
			
		

> not to critisize, more critique...and add an opinion.
> 
> "1" part soil to "2" parts inert material, sounds really weak _to me_. Perlite/vermic, "I don't believe" will even retain nutrients if available. I have never used "that" light of a mix. Sounds more like a hydro medium "IMHO".
> 20-25%(1 part perl/vermic to 3 parts soil) added perlite is plenty of aeriation..IMO


If aeriation were the only factor to consider with perlite, you'd be correct, but when using a high light level and having the coresponding increased transperation and the resulting need for additional water, a mix of them creates the perfect enviroment for MJ roots and plants at full growth. The perilite and vermiculite both are excellant retainers of moisture. 
"Essentially perlite and vermiculite are used in the horticultural industry because they both provide aeration and drainage, they can retain and hold substantial amounts of water and later release it as needed."
http://www.schundler.com/hort.htm

The gravel I suggest to be used as the bottom 4 inches is for two reasons. It adds weight to the container to help steady it, and it also holds the roots from standing water.

I've used the 1-1-1 mix as stated and it works extremly well. Yes, it's light, but it also holds water much better than most other mixes while also providing drainage. It's a win win.


----------



## Hick (Feb 18, 2006)

WoW newguy, very nice imrovements!!   looking great! 



> The perilite and vermiculite both are excellant retainers of moisture



"Perlite" retains water?? I don't believe that holds true. Vermiculite, yes. Correct me if I'm wrong. I don't 'think' perlite has any ability to absorb nor retain nutes or water.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 18, 2006)

Hick said:
			
		

> "Perlite" retains water?? I don't believe that holds true. Vermiculite, yes. Correct me if I'm wrong. I don't 'think' perlite has any ability to absorb nor retain nutes or water.


A mineral, which when expanded by a heating process, forms light granules. Perlite is a good addition to container potting mixes, to promote moisture retention while allowing good drainage.

A microscopic view of it will show a particulate that has millions of water retaining crevices and holes. Great stuff.


----------



## NewGuy (Feb 18, 2006)

Hick said:
			
		

> WoW newguy, very nice imrovements!! looking great!


 
Thanks, I just recieved my MH->HPS conversion bulb, so i'm goning to start to flower in a couple weeks. She is just over a foot tall. What kind of flowering nutes would ya recommend? Think its best to start out like half strength and work up from there...? I was told that this is a NL #11 strain or Afgani Flow (which I have not heard of).


----------



## NewGuy (Feb 19, 2006)

Here is what we look like so far..


----------



## Mutt (Feb 19, 2006)

sweet dude. lookin nice.


----------



## NewGuy (Feb 20, 2006)

so what are the white hairs that are growing from here? I know the pic sucks but hope it helps...


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 20, 2006)

NewGuy said:
			
		

> so what are the white hairs that are growing from here? I know the pic sucks but hope it helps...


Those white hairs if they are white hairs, (I couldn't really see em with these old ass eyes), then you have a lady.

Male flowers do not have hairs. They do have pointed little peaks on the outside of the male flower, but nothing you could mistake for a hair.

The hairs on a female flower are as thin as the very tip of a sewing needle. I'm talking thin wispy looking things.

The tips of the male pod sometimes end in a very tapered tip, but it's obviously not a hair.

Sometimes MJ will offer flowers in the lower branches even tho a 24/0 light scedule is in effect. That's a good thing. Now you know you're dealing with a lady, if everything else I've said fits. You may want to jack your lights some.

If you look at the base of the pod, and you see a "post" that the pod is sitting on, then you have a male probably. Look very close at the "hair" and tell me what you see.

Here's good luck to you!


----------



## NewGuy (Feb 20, 2006)

They are white hairs. Well I was going to wait a couple more weeks, but I guess I will put in the HPS bulb and go to a 12/12 cycle. Hopefully this is going to be a good plant....


----------



## NewGuy (Feb 24, 2006)

Here is a update of the new grow room. Added exhaust fan 180cfm, and installed the HPS light. I am still having issues with the fan leaves dying inbetween the veins. What do ya think?


----------



## NewGuy (Mar 2, 2006)

Just over 1 week into flowering, and just over 2 foot tall.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 2, 2006)

sweet.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 2, 2006)

looking good NewGuy. keep it up and soon you will have some fat buds.


----------



## NewGuy (Mar 2, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> sweet.





			
				THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> looking good NewGuy. keep it up and soon you will have some fat buds.


 
Thanks, since its my 1st grow I dont want to get my hopes up. How much you think i'll get? I was thinkin like 2.5oz or somethin...


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Mar 6, 2006)

2/6/06 Update, Begin to see buds forming-This is day 9 in the flower cycle. 2 Feet 7 inches tall. Have not had anymore leaf probs. I did purchase some Tiger Bloom, Grow Big, and Big Bud. Started that off 1/2 strength according to foxfarm grow chart.

Edit: Name has been changed to protect the innocent..


----------



## Mutt (Mar 6, 2006)

Damn dude, moved up in the world. what kind of system you got there cleaning out the dank? you got some explaining to do. hahahahahahaha. comeon dude, tell us what you have done since.


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Mar 6, 2006)

Are you asking about how do I get rid of the smell or have I have a few to many dos equis danks....?


----------

